# Chausson table



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The table fitted to my Flash 02 is very heavy made out of a solid bit of around 25mm Ply. We need to often move it from top to bottom fixing points and my wife can't manage it. Has anyone successfully lightened it?


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

a joiner could possibly remove the timber from underneath a router


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Frank
I removed my table because as you said they are so damned heavy. 
What I did was to buy a length of timber trimmed it to size [lot smaller] bought a table leg plus top and bottom sockets and made a new table, much better more manageable and, if you need the table to make another bed well it does that also, total cost was about 36 pounds job done.

Ron


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I have a router so I might try that and use the fall back position suggested by Ron


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just come across this post.

Frank, if your table is similar to mine you'll find that it is hollow.

Its the still extending mechanism that makes it heavy.


----------

